# Pics of my new GT5000



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

As promised, here are the pics of the GT5000. I waited to post them because the weather had been cold and nasty out and I couldn't get good pictures. Also, I wanted to wait until I had installed everything.

The pics you'll see are after installing the hour meter from Northern Tool, brush guard and the sleeve hitch assembly.

Unfortunately, I didn't get the wax job on it yet.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*GT5000*

Picture of the hour meter install. It was a bit more difficult than I imagined to get that hole cut just right in the dashboard.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks good Tom!!


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Picture of brush guard installation*

Here is a picture of the brush guard installed. The tilt mechanism really isn't a pain at all if you want to raise the hood for service.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Sleeve Hitch installation*

The sleeve hitch went on extremely easily. It was a bit tough getting the painted nuts off the painted bolts, but other than that...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice pics Tom....Ugh where in those pictures is that miserable weather you were talking about??:lmao:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Just a good looking machine...*

You gotta admit... it looks sweet!!! Makes me one proud papa!


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*GT5000*

Really looks nice. Now add a few more extra goodies and dream about spring and all the fun you will have.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Looks good Tom!! *


Thanks, sixchows. I'm pretty pleased with it so far.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks GREAT you did a great job with everything and it all looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Nice pics Tom....Ugh where in those pictures is that miserable weather you were talking about??:lmao: *


Thanks Argee. The weather took a break today, it was about 55 and sunny. Otherwise, it has just been bitterly cold with some prett stout wind. We had our blizzard in December with a foot and a half of snow.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looks GREAT you did a great job with everything and it all looks great.:thumbsup: *


Thanks, Jodyand. I had a fit with the brush guard initially, but it finally went into place. The hourmeter was a little iffy because of the measuring to make sure the hole was cut in the right place in the dash panel. The sleeve hitch was a piece of cake. Just a little time consuming.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*I think I need a moderator here...*

I think I may need a moderator to go in and delete my two posts with the attachment ending in *155.jpg*. I mistakenly uploaded the same photo twice and it didn't load correctly anyhow.

Am I missing something here? If I can delete my own post, just tell me how. I tried and it said I didn't have sufficient access. I don't want to clutter the thread with duplicates.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK Tom i got rid of your attachments. And again it looks great and i know you just cant wait for that grass to start growing.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *.........And again it looks great and i know you just cant wait for that grass to start growing. *


Plenty of time to build up a "wax shield" on that badboy! 

Nice machine. Thanks for the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Great start Tom,

I especially like that you waited for the mellow rays of the setting sun.
No excuses about the missing waxed coating, I suggest that you get 
some 1 on 1 time with SAM SAMSRAM to correct this problem before
it gets out of hand. 

What will you be attaching to the sleeve hitch ?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks good Tom , U do good work , Makes me think I should do something with my Jd mower.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Great start Tom,
> 
> I especially like that you waited for the mellow rays of the setting sun.
> ...


I'll be using a moldboard plow and disk harrow, maybe a cultivator. Right now I'm on the lookout for some good used implements rather than buying new if I can keep from it.

The wax? Anybody know what the lowest temperature is you can wax something in? I don't have a heated shop.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tom
As long as it's above freezing any wax will be fine. Liquid wax may freeze a little if it's near freezing and breezy. 

Another plus to older sleeve hitch attachments is they usually weigh more and therefore dig better.

You will need wheel weights and chains for the moldboard plow.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*More pics of GT5000*

Here are some more pics of my GT.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

A close up of the sleeve hitch installed.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks ready for work, Tom! Nice job on the custom add ons. :thumbsup:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Joe. I got her all waxed up this morning as well and its looking super.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

this is how my dash turned out
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=43895


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

some other things you can do with a GT5000/6000/GTH2548
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4241

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4066

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3940

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4058

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3939


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool stuff there, TopDj! I'm interested in that Swisher bucket you have on there. Is there a website where one can go to check that out?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks good Tom. I really should go take a look at one of them someday. It seems like most everyone here has one. Must be some good tractors.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

the swisher bucket is a bit of work
but you will lose you nice bumper 
a little fabricating and design work
on your part  
the bucket is made for a atv


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *Looks good Tom. I really should go take a look at one of them someday. It seems like most everyone here has one. Must be some good tractors. *


So far I've been impressed. Granted, it hasn't cut a single blade of grass yet, but it sure has been nice to tool around on when we have the occasional nice winter day!  

There is one potential bug that I'm not super-concerned about but want to get Sears to check out nonetheless. I have the Briggs 22 HP ELS V-twin engine in it, and when it is running at slow idle it tends to surge a bit. 

I would assume it is because of the California-compliant junk on it, but I don't think it is anything major at all.

I stopped by Sears tonight and they have what I assume is the '05 GT5000 in stock. It is identical to the 04's and is *black*. The one I saw had a 25 HP Kohler in it. Everything else is identical to last years model.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *Looks good Tom. I really should go take a look at one of them someday. It seems like most everyone here has one. Must be some good tractors. *


Smiley, I was in Madison tonight and they have what looks to be an '05 model GT5000 there. It is black with a Kohler 25 HP engine in it and the 54" deck. Looks pretty sharp, price was $2599.


----------

